# A Retriever That Does Not Retrieve



## Golden_Magnum (May 19, 2011)

I was reading a thread, and it got me thinking. YES Golden Retrievers are design to retrieve. But I have one that refuses to do so. I have tried EVERYTHING to get him to fetch, and he is just not interested at all. I have tried, sticks, balls, frisbees and even stuff animals. It is just not something that he is interested in. Is my retriever broken? LOL. I would love to be able to play fetch with him. Any ideas on how to get him interested? I know I am starting at a older age but I know this dog can still learn new tricks. In less then a year I have had him, I have taught him, all the regular commands like sit, stay, lay down, heel, and even leash walking. Even fun tricks, like high 5, hugs, balancing a treat on his nose, rolling over, and even dancing. He even knows the word privacy and will even put ice in his own water, but to get this retriever to retrieve is a whole other thing. 

Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

not to put a damper on your hopes...but mine never took to retrieving =D lol. He'd do a few runs back and forth then get bored and won't bring it back.
We DID have better luck with water though...sticks and water = a retriever. I guess he didn't want to be in the water with a stick in his mouth...and he really wanted that stick...so he brought it back lol.
Good luck though! offer treats every now and then for bringing back whatever you're throwing? something of high value? bacon strips? kibble?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

My sisters lab/cross was like that. My sister wanted to do flyball with her but that dog hated the ball. I bought every kind of ball I could find. I had super balls, balls that had treats stuck in them, balls that lite up ones with tails you name it I bought. Then one day I found the chuck-it ball. She loved it. That girl is crazy about her ball now. It took alot of work. We went out everyday 3 or more times on weekends. At first if she looked at the ball we got all excited. Praising her and making it a party. Then we went on to her touching the ball the same reaction from us. When she picked up the ball the first time I am sure they heard us whooping it up in town and that is 2 1/2miles away.

Dont give up make it fun use praise use treats but dont get frustrated keep it short so you are happy at the beginning and the end of the training.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Ben doesn't like to retrieve either. He will sometimes chase after things that are thrown - his prey drive is good - but then he just sniffs it and walks away. Occasionally he will indulge us by trying to catch his duck or skunk a couple of times, but he won't give it back to us. We only get it by throwing something he likes better. Then he'll drop the first toy. He likes to play chase (i.e. where we chase him while he runs away with something in his mouth like a hat or glove) but since we don't want to play that game, it doesn't go very far. If we trade for a toy that he has in his mouth, he'll eat his treat and then walk away. End of game. Most of the time he just gives us a blank look, asking, "Why did you just throw my toy across the room? You're mean!"


----------



## Golden_Magnum (May 19, 2011)

I am glad to know Magnum is not broken. And Ginny you just made me laugh thank you. Yes When I try to throw something for Magnum to get, I will say words that he understands like "Go get it." I use it for him to go get a toy, when he is wanting attantion and I am busy) But he will just look at me like, "Ummm you threw it you can go get it"


----------



## Mms (Dec 13, 2009)

Gracie LOVES running after things we throw and picking them up, it's the bringing it back part she doesn't take to :doh:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have five Goldens, two really LOVE to retrieve.....three, not so much. One of my two who DO retrieve is OCD with the ball, it RULES his life.....be careful what you wish for......the other three LOVE to look for lizards (one, all day long).


----------



## Golden_Magnum (May 19, 2011)

Glad to know that it is not just him. With Magnum being a rescue I have no idea about his pass so I get worried when things just do not seem normal. Thought maybe had bad experiences with the game or something. But knowing that there are other retrievers that do not retrieve is comforting.


----------



## Golden_Magnum (May 19, 2011)

Mms said:


> Gracie LOVES running after things we throw and picking them up, it's the bringing it back part she doesn't take to :doh:


That he will do, but inside only. No interest with it out doors. lol.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie loves to retrieve, but my first golden, Sammi, never retrieved anything, ever, in the 12 years we had her...we used to call her a Golden Go Get It Yourself.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have one that will retrieve a ball until your arm feels as though it is going to fall off. I have one that just looks at me like..."Why did you just do that? Now your going to have to go find it!!"


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

As a puppy, Sophie didn't "get" retrieving. She would chase it, but she wouldn't bring it back. Even the chasing it wasn't done very enthusiastically. At some point, that all changed for her. Sophie grew to love retrieving her ball. She lived for chasing her ball. It was one thing that made her happy, all the way up to the end. 

Sawyer thinks it's okay, but usually something will distract him (something he sees or smells) and he'll forget about the ball. We are working on it with him. He's a different sort of Golden than Sophie. Sophie LOVED birds. She'd sit perfectly still and watch them. Or when we'd take her to the park, she'd chase after the birdies. He could care less, doesn't even really seem to notice them. I'm still betting she's catching all of the birds she wants now.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

You can train a formal retrieve.... not easy but not crazy hard either....some dogs learn to like playing fetch as a result.

Get someone to help teach your dog to play tug....my dog's retrieve improved 10x after he learned to play tug.

Be aware of things you do/did that may damper retrieving interest. Many new puppy owneres frantically go around and pull thigns out of a puppy's mouth....or try to put toys in the mouth in ways that actually punish interest in retrieving.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Golden_Magnum said:


> Glad to know that it is not just him. With Magnum being a rescue I have no idea about his pass so I get worried when things just do not seem normal. Thought maybe had bad experiences with the game or something. But knowing that there are other retrievers that do not retrieve is comforting.


Ben is also a rescue. I figure that he just never learned to interact much with people or to look to humans for entertainment. He will throw his duck up in the air for himself - but if I throw it he isn't sure what to do. We were told he spent most of his life before we adopted him tied outside - and sometimes it shows.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Maggie (RIP) hated water. I bought her a wading pool and had to force her to even step into it. She'd then stand like a statue before finally hopping out. I thought any retriever loved water! I guess it's the same with retrieving, some just aren't into it.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

"my" old man (RIP) was a golden deceiver..another dog whose owners didn't play much with him. 
Bridger never brings ball back to us...he brings it to his lab mentor if she's there. He will bring to us if Sadie is in the house.


----------

